# The Salmon are in ( full limit )



## mike johnson (Aug 5, 2013)

Went fishing in the Puyallup River here in Wa. and slayed them. I limited out in under 2 hours. I love this time of year. Now all I have to do is decide how to cook them.













995763_10151732273691702_152903357_n[1].jpg



__ mike johnson
__ Aug 5, 2013


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 5, 2013)

Lucky you!!! Nice fish.


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 5, 2013)

Wish I had gone.  I love to fish!  Those look wonderful!

Kat


----------



## mike johnson (Aug 5, 2013)

thanks. These are PINK Salmon. They run the rivers here every other year. They pressure can up very nicely.I should catch enough in the next 3 weeks to last the next 2 years


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Aug 5, 2013)

There was a recipe I found on this forum about smoking salmon with a maple syrup and ginger/lemon glaze that is out of this world.  The link is:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/49480/maple-glaze-for-salmon


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks Good Mike! The Salmon season on the Oregon coast has been really good this year too, with lots of Coho and Chinook being caught. Wish I could have made it down to get some!


----------



## cmayna (Aug 5, 2013)

Sorry, but compared to what the wife has been catching recently,  those look like bait. JK.  Bet they are tasty though.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Aug 5, 2013)

Sweet! It's a great time of year!! Get out and fish and smoke! I can't compare in size with all of you but I wouldn't trade a bit with my little brookies! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















Picture 22.png



__ thoseguys26
__ Aug 5, 2013


----------



## mike johnson (Aug 6, 2013)

Id trade a day of fishing for some brookies like that. I haven't caught those since I was a kid fishing with my grandpa.


----------



## ferd66 (Aug 6, 2013)

The King Salmon run is about to ramp up here in Michigan.  They've caught a few nice ones in the 28-30lb class so far.  Hopefully I'll get to stock up the freezer.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 6, 2013)

Welp..  can't say that we'll ever catch any salmon here...  but Snook season opens here in Sept...  been closed for 3 years... 1 per day... 27"-32" keeper slot size...  all of y'alls are looking tasty...


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Aug 7, 2013)

Ferd66 said:


> The King Salmon run is about to ramp up here in Michigan.  They've caught a few nice ones in the 28-30lb class so far.  Hopefully I'll get to stock up the freezer.


If you run out of room, I have a big freezer and would be happy to help out by providing a good home to your excess Salmon catch!


----------



## ats32 (Aug 7, 2013)

Ferd66 said:


> The King Salmon run is about to ramp up here in Michigan.  They've caught a few nice ones in the 28-30lb class so far.  Hopefully I'll get to stock up the freezer.


I'm hoping to do some salmon fishing myself soon. Probably Ludington area.


----------



## ferd66 (Aug 8, 2013)

ATS32 said:


> I'm hoping to do some salmon fishing myself soon. Probably Ludington area.


Cool.  I'll be hitting the Manistee area 1st weekend in September and the big lake and river in Muskegon the rest of the time.  Good Luck


----------



## mike johnson (Aug 9, 2013)

Another limit this morning. Ill be smoking these and then pressure canning them. New thread to follow.


----------



## migraine (Aug 9, 2013)

I miss the Washington Coast-Ocean Shores

(sniff, tears in eyes)


----------



## mike johnson (Aug 12, 2013)

Third limit. Just under 1 hour on the River :) ... Smallest was 22 in.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 12, 2013)

If I didn't have to work, I'd drag my camper up there and have you show me how to do it! I'm a great ocean fisherman but my river skills suck!


----------



## disco (Aug 12, 2013)

I am so jealous. That looks like a lot of good eating.

Disco


----------



## mike johnson (Aug 13, 2013)

day 4 :)


----------



## cmayna (Aug 13, 2013)

Does the currency note at the bottom of each pic above, represent how much $ you spent on beer to catch that amount of fish?  Your 3rd limit only cost you a buck on beer?  Yet your 4th limit required $20 on beer?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 13, 2013)

Man your going to have some mighty fine smoked and canned fish!


----------



## mike johnson (Aug 13, 2013)

I used the dollar bill as a size reference. Six inches long. All the fish are running 22-25 in. so far.


----------



## mike johnson (Aug 13, 2013)

cmayna said:


> Does the currency note at the bottom of each pic above, represent how much $ you spent on beer to catch that amount of fish?  Your 3rd limit only cost you a buck on beer?  Yet your 4th limit required $20 on beer?


Im fishing from 5 am to 8 am so its a bit early for beer. A bloody mary should work just fine though ;)


----------



## cmayna (Aug 13, 2013)

Maybe a spiked Coffee Latte then?  LOL.  Now go back to bed to get ready for tomorrow morning fishathon.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 13, 2013)

In a pinch a Dollar bill makes a good crab measuring tool too! At least in Oregon!


----------

